
Governments will start 'lashing back' as Internet grows - iProject
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-18527852
======
tokenizer
And maybe we as the people whom government represents can fight back against
this?

It doesn't make sense that we're fighting our governments on this issue when
we're the people and they are the representatives...

~~~
debacle
Democracies all over the world, except for in a few instances, have become
disjoint and misaligned. The democracy of the Unites States, for example, is
only made up of about 500 people. There are tens of thousands more that we do
not elect. How hard do you need to shake the foundations to get the
bureaucracy to fall off?

